# Watches



## V (16 Sep 2006)

Just curious about the preferred watches.  Personally, I have an Ironman watch.  Just seems to make sense, alarm, backlight, and water proof.  I have had a variety of watches this one makes sense, just practical.  I can't see analog watches at night, and there's no alarm to make sure your a head of the game.  

 Cheers,

  V


----------



## navymich (16 Sep 2006)

Big thread already going about this topic: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0.html


----------



## GUNS (16 Sep 2006)

I would not want to be on a patrol with you when your alarm goes off.

If the Taliban didn't shoot you, I would.


----------

